# Need Help for NT Darwin



## nahid_sumit (Dec 11, 2016)

Dear Concern,
Need your help. I have my IELTS results of overall: 7.5 and Vetassess Outcome result: Positive. I would like to know the steps for applying as Human Resource Adviser in Northern Territory (Darwin), Australia. I am not too sure how and where to start from.

QUESTIONS:
1. Could assist me with the steps? 
2. How easy/hard/challenging to get a state sponsorship from Darwin? 
4. Any other states taking HR Adviser sooner?
5. How do I issue and EOI?

Thanks & Regards 
Nahid


----------

